# Kicks in Modern Arnis



## HKphooey (Apr 7, 2006)

How many of you have kicks as part of your Modern Arnis or Arnis curriculum?  If you do, which kicks do you use?


----------



## stickarts (Apr 7, 2006)

We teach front kick, back kick, side kick, oblique, roundhouse, scoop kick, and close in hook kick. We also use stomps.
 All are taught as low kicks and we combine them with trapping techniques and many drills.
While I didn't see the Prof. teach them much I did see him sneak them in from time to time when he was demonstrating (beating us students up!).


----------



## Rocky (Apr 14, 2006)

I have always taught kicking in MA Professors kicking was actually quite powerfull it was a cross between Shotokan and Sikaran\Crossada DeMano, he kept them very short and very tight and never above the waist. Coming from Tang Soo Do it took Professor quite some time to convert my kicking when we first started training I thought it was going to kill me, we would get up have breakfast and then do nothing but kicking for about 2 hours. I highly recommend the Professors kicking regiment.


Rocky


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 14, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> How many of you have kicks as part of your Modern Arnis or Arnis curriculum? If you do, which kicks do you use?



We have kicks in our Modern Arnis program. 

We teach the inside Turning Kick, Front Kick, Side Kick, Turning Kick, Back Kick, Hook Kick, Stomps, and also the Axe and Cresent kicks. Some are for your own usage others are for learning how to defend against them. 

We concentrate our kicks below the waist even though may target the body while empty handed for practice.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 14, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> We have kicks in our Modern Arnis program.
> 
> We teach the inside Turning Kick, Front Kick, Side Kick, Turning Kick, Back Kick, Hook Kick, Stomps, and also the Axe and Cresent kicks. Some are for your own usage others are for learning how to defend against them.
> 
> We concentrate our kicks below the waist even though may target the body while empty handed for practice.


 
Hi! What do you mean by "inside turning kick?" Please describe!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 14, 2006)

Rocky said:
			
		

> I have always taught kicking in MA Professors kicking was actually quite powerfull it was a cross between Shotokan and Sikaran\Crossada DeMano, he kept them very short and very tight and never above the waist. Coming from Tang Soo Do it took Professor quite some time to convert my kicking when we first started training I thought it was going to kill me, we would get up have breakfast and then do nothing but kicking for about 2 hours. I highly recommend the Professors kicking regiment.
> 
> 
> Rocky


 
Hi Rocky.
Could you give me an example of his kicking training drills? I spent a lot of time with him on sticks and locks but we never discussed kicks much.
Either a response here or a pm in my box would be highly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 14, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> Hi! What do you mean by "inside turning kick?" Please describe!



The kick is executed with the arch of the foot. If executed with the right leg, it  the primary target would be the opponents left knee on the inside.

The Right leg lifts up and on your left side it then extends out. It is the opposite of the regular turning kick if executed with the same foot/leg.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 14, 2006)

I do not know of any time when the Professor did not have kicks in Modern Arnis while he was here in the States. However, I do not remember him spending much time on kicks in any of his seminars. Mostly, he was teaching skilled martial artists from a kicking background at his seminars so clearly he focused on what he did best and what they were lacking in.  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stickarts (Apr 14, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> The kick is executed with the arch of the foot. If executed with the right leg, it the primary target would be the opponents left knee on the inside.
> 
> The Right leg lifts up and on your left side it then extends out. It is the opposite of the regular turning kick if executed with the same foot/leg.


 
Thank you! We do the same kick but not under that name. sometimes I have heard that called an arch kick also. I just learned something!
Thanks again!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 14, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> Thank you! We do the same kick but not under that name. sometimes I have heard that called an arch kick also. I just learned something!
> Thanks again!




Some also call it the Arnis Turning Kick as well.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 14, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> Hi Rocky.
> Could you give me an example of his kicking training drills? I spent a lot of time with him on sticks and locks but we never discussed kicks much.
> Either a response here or a pm in my box would be highly appreciated! Thanks!


 

First you have to think of your body as a tight ball your front , front round and side all come from the same angle, your knee gets pulled up as tight as possible into your body, the object is to have little to no body lean at all, all kicks are designed for close quarters, you rarely want to be less the half an arms length away from your opponent. Most kicks are secondary to a hand or elbow attack. Professor preferred to thow his 3/4 round kick tight and inside and usually under a Crossada perry and trap off of say a jab or a cross or if someone pushed you. Most of the 3/4 round and front kicks we practiced were to the artery on the inside of the upper theigh, let me tell you a few hours of that and you walk like you been riding a horse for about a week. 

 Gm Buot and I use to practice these nasty little front toe kicks to the shins, they suck too. Remy was watching us train one time and then said something to GM Buot and they laughed the next thing I know we were practicing those nasty little shin clips, they are very effective though.


Rocky


----------



## stickarts (Apr 15, 2006)

Rocky said:
			
		

> First you have to think of your body as a tight ball your front , front round and side all come from the same angle, your knee gets pulled up as tight as possible into your body, the object is to have little to no body lean at all, all kicks are designed for close quarters, you rarely want to be less the half an arms length away from your opponent. Most kicks are secondary to a hand or elbow attack. Professor preferred to thow his 3/4 round kick tight and inside and usually under a Crossada perry and trap off of say a jab or a cross or if someone pushed you. Most of the 3/4 round and front kicks we practiced were to the artery on the inside of the upper theigh, let me tell you a few hours of that and you walk like you been riding a horse for about a week.
> 
> Gm Buot and I use to practice these nasty little front toe kicks to the shins, they suck too. Remy was watching us train one time and then said something to GM Buot and they laughed the next thing I know we were practicing those nasty little shin clips, they are very effective though.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Rocky!
Come to think of it: once someone did one of those toe kicks to the inside of my thigh and although it wasn't hard, I remember I didn't like the feeling of it very much. I can imagine how it would have hurt if it was done full force.
thanks for the reply!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 15, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> I do not know of any time when the Professor did not have kicks in Modern Arnis while he was here in the States. However, I do not remember him spending much time on kicks in any of his seminars. Mostly, he was teaching skilled martial artists from a kicking background at his seminars so clearly he focused on what he did best and what they were lacking in.
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
Hi Brian,
I agree about his adding to others pre-exisiting arts.
If you did not see him teach kicks in seminars, where did you see the kicks that he had?
I saw them in the Anyo's and his sneaking them in while demonstrating on students. Thats about it.
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2006)

I saw him kick a few times and it was evident that he did kick but that it was not a priority for him to be teaching them.  It was alot like how you saw them mostly while demonstrating on someone at a seminar.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stickarts (Apr 15, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> I saw him kick a few times and it was evident that he did kick but that it was not a priority for him to be teaching them. It was alot like how you saw them mostly while demonstrating on someone at a seminar.
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> I saw him kick a few times and it was evident that he did kick but that it was not a priority for him to be teaching them.  It was alot like how you saw them mostly while demonstrating on someone at a seminar.



That was my experience too. I saw him do an occasional shotokan-style kick in the air but when demo'ing something it was much more often the case that I would see him do kicks that reminded me of the sipa component of Ric Jornales' Arnis-Kali Sipa Sikaran (now Arnis Sikaran)--close-in distracting kicks. But, what he taught at the camps, when he did teach kicks, was plain vanilla front kick, side kick, etc.


----------

